# Decay and Corpsing DIY



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeeks! Very convincing and well done tutorial.


----------



## deoblo (Apr 9, 2010)

ghostlland820 said:


> Yeeks! Very convincing and well done tutorial.


thanks I appreciate it it was a fun Corpsing


----------

